# Composting Toilets



## fatboy (Aug 15, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has dealt with composting toilets. All the codes are completely silent on them, I suppose they most closely resemble a private sewage disposal system, but they are not addressed there. I have a Council person that has had the question asked of her, I've not had it asked before, any thoughts?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 15, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone has dealt with composting toilets. All the codes are completely silent on them, I suppose they most closely resemble a private sewage disposal system, but they are not addressed there. I have a Council person that has had the question asked of her, I've not had it asked before, any thoughts?


Not a lot of information out on them but here is a standards document for the process.NSF/ANSI 41-2011

Non-Liquid Saturated Treatment Systems

NSF International / 18-Feb-2011 / 38 pages


----------



## pwood (Aug 15, 2012)

use them at deer camp! we did not accept them at the county level or the city level. the health dept would not accept them as an alternative to septic systems. In order to obtain a building  permit for a house the health dept required a percolation test.


----------



## north star (Aug 15, 2012)

*+ +*

Where are the wastes going to be deposited?..... a

single application,  ...multiple, ...etc. ?

*+ +*


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

** **$ ****

Thought that I would resurrect this topic in an attempt to

obtain / generate some more discussion & information.

Does anyone have experience with the composting toilets

in their jurisdiction, ...mainly in a Commercial setting, ...or

does anyone know of other locations [ i.e. - countries

outside the U.S. ] that successfully use & regulate these

composting / waterless type toilets?.....I have received an

inquiry about the use & viability of them, in a Commercial

application.



** **$** **


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2013)

I still have not seen them, but if you need a laugh.....look up gas fired toilets in NFPA54...It makes me chuckle every time....


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2013)

north star, you might want to contact the Wyoming Department of Transportation. I know that they have at least two larger rest stops along Highway 85 that have used composting toilets for the last 10-15 years. It seems to work for them, and that Highway is pretty heavily used.

steveray, our water department needed to install restroom facilities at one of our reservoir pump stations that did not have santiary sewer service, so they installed one of those incinerating toilets. Seemed to work fine for them.


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*= + =*



Thank you **fatboy** & **steveray** ! 

*= + =*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

There are no universally accepted performance standards for composting toilets


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*+ ^ +*





> "There are no universally accepted performance standards for composting toilets."


If there are no universal standards, how do they get installed incertain locations?........Would they be considered the lesser cost

option, say at locations like the remote Roadside Restrooms

scenario, or out of the hiking trails, versus having no

accomodations at all for people to relieve themselves?



*+ ^ +*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

Check with your local health department


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

http://water.epa.gov/aboutow/owm/upload/2005_07_14_comp.pdf

Maintenance of composting toilet systems requires more responsibility and commitment by users and owners than conventional wastewater systems.

Removing the finished end-product is an unpleasant job if the composting toilet system is not properly installed or maintained.

Composting toilet systems must be used in conjunction with a graywater system in most circumstances.

Smaller units may have limited capacity for accepting peak loads.

Improper maintenance makes cleaning difficult and may lead to health hazards and odor problems.

Using an inadequately treated end-product as a soil amendment may have possible health consequences.

There may be aesthetic issues because the excrement in some systems may be in sight.

Too much liquid residual (leachate) in the composter can disrupt the process if it is not drained and properly managed.

Most composting toilet systems require a power source.

Improperly installed or maintained systems can produce odors and unprocessed material.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is a link to a local manufacturer

Not allowed in the city but they have been installed on lake front "weekend" homes with good success.

http://www.compostingtoilet.com/LITRACK/residential.pdf

Main page

Phoenix Composting Toilets


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a local manufacturerNot allowed in the city but they have been installed on lake front "weekend" homes with good success.
> 
> http://www.compostingtoilet.com/LITRACK/residential.pdf
> 
> ...


Don't drink the lake water


----------



## Frank (Mar 25, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone has dealt with composting toilets. All the codes are completely silent on them, I suppose they most closely resemble a private sewage disposal system, but they are not addressed there. I have a Council person that has had the question asked of her, I've not had it asked before, any thoughts?


Not quite all codes are silent.

ICC 700-2008 National Green Building Standard Section 802.2 gives 8 points for each composting or waterless toilet and urinal installed up to a max of 24 points and an additional 8 points if all installed toilets and urinals are waterless.

Cleavus Multrum is a major manufacturer

Clivus Multrum, Inc.: Manufacturer of Composting Toilets and Greywater Systems since 1973

I have used them in backcountry sites and scout camps they have some limitations and are high maintenance--have to add the much or leaves each use and if sanitizing cleaners or bleach is dumped in the toilet you end up with a real stinky mess because it kills the bugs that are doing the composting--big problem at the girl scout camp by well meaning leaders.  Some are solar powered for the exuast fan others use a black painted chimney to draw the oders out of the composting chamber via natural ventilation.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2013)

Frank said:
			
		

> Not quite all codes are silent.  ICC 700-2008 National Green Building Standard Section 802.2 gives 8 points for each composting or waterless toilet and urinal installed up to a max of 24 points and an additional 8 points if all installed toilets and urinals are waterless.
> 
> Cleavus Multrum is a major manufacturer
> 
> ...


The ICC 700-2008 National Green Building Standard, is not a code.


----------

